# ToeZup Tee Shirt Design Voting Here!



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

*Please vote for the tee shirt design that you like the most. Everyone can vote.

Voting ends Saturday July 5th and the winner will be announced Sunday July 6th.

A huge thank you to everyone who participated. :thumb01:*

We had to have 6 finalists instead of 5 because you guys did such a great job. It was hard to choose but we feel feel we have made the right choices. The designs differ very much and we wanted to have a variety to choose from.

The voting is in your hands now. You will pick the winner.
Please cast your votes and good luck to everyone. As a reminder here are the prizes again.

*The Prizes:*

*1.* The winner will receive 1 of any ToeZup item they want.
*2.* The winner will also get 3 of the tee shirts they designed for free.
*3.* The winner will also have the opportunity to design more clothing for ToeZup and get paid for their designs.

*Ladies and gentlemen here are the finalists:*​
*Blexxemen's Design*

















*SteSteez's Design*

















*Composure's Design*

















*D3rkk's Design*

















*Eric2004 bc's Design*

















*Mjbish23's Design*


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

yay mine got chosen  lol
good luck to everyone


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck everyone. Wish I would've had time last night to make a new one but I didn't.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys did a great job we are very very impressed with all of the designs.

I wish you guys luck, it's in the public's hands now. Thank you so very much everyone.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

A lot of great designs up there...

It was between Composure's and Mjbish23's, but I had to go with Mj because I can really see his as more of a shirt than the other one...both were great though.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I had to go with Eric2004 bc's Design. Its a similar look to Affliction and thats the hott style thats selling these days good work everyone..


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for voting RVCA.

Keep those votes coming guys and gals, it's all in your hands.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, this was really a tough choice, but I went with SteSteez's design. I like the "spray-painted" red on the black. Maybe a little less of the solid red on the back and "leave em" and "toezup" on the same side, but a very good-looking shirt. Congrats to all the finalists.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for picking one of my shirts Toezup and thanks to everyone that votes for it. This was a really fun contest.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

thanx for the vote NikosCC


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Thanks for picking one of my shirts Toezup and thanks to everyone that votes for it. This was a really fun contest.


Indeed it was. Hope there's another.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Thanks for picking one of my shirts Toezup and thanks to everyone that votes for it. This was a really fun contest.


You are welcome bro. This was a blast and eventually we will host another contest, maybe ladies tees not sure yet.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow all of you guys should be proud- those designs are all excellent. :thumbsup:

I had to go with SteSteez's- that shirt is sick.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> You are welcome bro. This was a blast and eventually we will host another contest, maybe ladies tees not sure yet.


u should do a hoodie competition, or shorts


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are good ideas as well eric thank you. We'll whip something up. Maybe even a hat design contest. Not sure yet but I like your ideas.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for the sticky and the closing of the other thread guys.

Alright keep those votes coming. Voting closes Saturday July 5th at midnight.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i dunno what to do in my spare time now the comp is over lol before i just designed lodsa t-shirts whenever i got board lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> i dunno what to do in my spare time now the comp is over lol before i just designed lodsa t-shirts whenever i got board lol


Me too. I have been sitting here just throwing designs on blank shirts.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

SteSteez. I will buy it if he wins.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I hear you eric and Composure. I'm glad I could help kill some time for guys while it lasted.

Thanks for the feedback SIC.
Keep those votes coming everyone.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> I hear you eric and Composure. I'm glad I could help kill some time for guys while it lasted.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback SIC.
> Keep those votes coming everyone.


Yeah the designing period went by fast. This feels like it's been forever.


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the votes and comments people.

Good competition with the other designs, i'm liking them.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Composure said:


> Yeah the designing period went by fast. This feels like it's been forever.


HAHAHA. I know how you feel man. Would you guys change anything about the contest? Longer design time? Shorter voting time? Just let me know. Thanks.

Thanks SteSteez, you did a great job man. :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think the timing of everything was great. I would leave that alone. My only suggestion is for the next one do either a hoody or womens shirt like suggested before.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it's fine. Would've been interesting though if you made use fight in the octagon for a spot and stuff.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> I think the timing of everything was great. I would leave that alone. My only suggestion is for the next one do either a hoody or womens shirt like suggested before.


Cool man thank you. We'll come up with something good for next time.



Composure said:


> I think it's fine. Would've been interesting though if you made use fight in the octagon for a spot and stuff.


HAHA, you may be on to something my friend.

*Keep those votes coming everyone.*


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Bump for votes! For all the New Post button happy people like me.

BTW, Vote for Pedro. lol


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the last day of voting everyone.

You guys did such a great job. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Where's the black hoody design... Huh?


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

We are thinking about doing up a hoodie design contest next.
It will be more toward the beginning of September when the temps start to get a little cooler. No worries my friend, we gotchya.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoodies in the summer? What are you thinkin bro?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Gotta go for Eric2004 bc's Design to get that much detail on is amazing, also have to say i nearly voted for Composure's Design though very simple but effective. Good luck all.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Composure said:


> Hoodies in the summer? What are you thinkin bro?


 I live in Antarctica.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I live in Antarctica.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I would rock ste's all ******* day everyday


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks a ton for the votes guys. We are excited to be able to bring some new tees created by you to the market. We plan on changing everything that everyone thinks about mma clothing and gear companies. It's time the fans become part of it in a personal way. Creating something that helps keep the fighters fighting and bringing us the action they do.

Voting goes on until midnight tonight so keep those votes coming and thanks a million.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Composure said:


> I beg to differ.



Oh, believe me, I live in Antarctica, I just fight out of Tupelo, MS.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

*Congratulations Composure! You are the ToeZup Design Contest Winner!*

*This thread is now Closed!*


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> *This thread is now Closed!*


 No it isn't :confused05:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHAHA, ok now it is....wait....


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Now it is Closed!!!


----------

